# Bluetooth Stereo Headphone Query



## alok4best (May 10, 2008)

Hi friends...
Hope it wont take much of ur precious time.
Actually I am planning to go wireless.
But I am a bit confused which headphone or earphone to go for.
I have zeroed in on Motorola S9 Snook which comes with MotoRokr E6 and Motorola HT820 Headphone.
Can you guys please enlighten me about some of the Bluetooth Headphones.
I intend to use it with my PC and Nokia 5700.
only thing needed is *Good Stereo Audio Quality and Hi-volume..*
Waiting for ur comments.

Notes:
> I am not interested in normal wireless headphones which I guess uses Infrared.So please do not quote them.
> The headphone should obviously support A2DP which is a prerequisite for Stereo audio.
> It shud be standalone..I mean there are some headphones which come with a bluetooth dongle kind of thing which u have to plug in Line-Out jack of ur sound card and then it transmits the signal to headphones. I am not looking for them. It should be straightforward to connect it to my phone which is A2DP enabled and my PC USB dongle which i guess is also A2DP compliant, without using any third item in between.
> My budget is 5K +- .

*> I am sorry if I have posted it in wrong section. *


----------



## koolbluez (May 10, 2008)

Me too goin wireless... already asked.... *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=821230#post821230

Lookin out for more results here


----------



## alok4best (May 10, 2008)

koolbluez said:


> Me too goin wireless... already asked.... *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=821230#post821230
> 
> Lookin out for more results here


Ya I have been a regular visitor to that thread..However,That one is a generic thread.
As currently I am only interested in Bluetooth head/earphones. I started a more specific thread..
I have done enough research on Wired head/ear phones...


----------



## koolbluez (May 10, 2008)

do pm me when u buy... i might go for the Creative SE2300.. as that's the only bluetooth headset available in b'lore right now in the "Creative" range


----------



## alok4best (May 10, 2008)

koolbluez said:


> do pm me when u buy... i might go for the Creative SE2300.. as that's the only bluetooth headset available in b'lore right now in the "Creative" range



I felt that SE3100 is better than 2300, technically.
3100 has 40mm drivers while 2300 has 30 mm...
So I guess 3100 will be more loud and clear.
If u purchase one, please let me know about Price,  the audio quality and volume,
and also the store where I can get this thing...
I am in Southern part part of Bangalore, near IIMB.
So at most I can afford going up to MG, Brigade or SP road to find a creative store..
*
Also Waiting for some comments on the 2 Motorola headphones which I mentioned in first post..*


----------



## koolbluez (May 10, 2008)

I know... i know... *docs.google.com/Doc?id=dczw4grp_1d6cfddc6
Just that 3100 isnt available yet... also is bulkier 

As i mentioned somewhere... the 2300 costs 5700+ in b'lore.... when i called up the Creative" manager here 
More in my pm to u.

Regd the Snook
*www.motorola.com/mot/image/15/15429_MotImage.jpg
Six hours of play from a single charge (mayb lesser in realtime)... creative's gives 8 hrs....
Small 13mm speakers!!! And how much din can i expect from them!

I say... Creative's will kick a$$ any day.

Motorola HT820 Headphone may also not be as good as Creative's. I always say... _*the latest is closest to being the best*_. HT820 came out in mayb 2006 Q4... old?

Check this out.. Motorola Bluetooth Music Accessories...
The *sg.motorola.com/bluetooth/images/subpages/music/hd_djs805.giflook promising... but doesnt look kool 
 Upto  17 hours of listening, 20  hours talk or 230 hours standby time from a single charge!!! 

Are Cardo S-2 Bluetooth Stereo headphones available here? How much?​


----------



## alok4best (May 10, 2008)

I am getting tempted..
How much Creative SL 3100 will cost..
is it available in blore...will call up the dealer on monday.


----------



## ring_wraith (May 10, 2008)

FYI to everyone on this thread. 

Driver Size is a complete myth! It rarely matters. Its the quality of the drivers that matters infinitely more. 

Here's an example: The Ultimate Ears 10s come with 9mm drivers. My sad-ass Philips headphones come with 30mm+ drivers. The UE10 costs 1000$. The Philips cost me 15$. Get the message? 

As a matter of fact, the only head/ear phone spec that matters is impedance, and even that is not completely reliable.


----------



## alok4best (May 11, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> FYI to everyone on this thread.
> 
> Driver Size is a complete myth! It rarely matters. Its the quality of the drivers that matters infinitely more.
> 
> ...




I guess the UE is in ear style...
If Yes, then most of the In-Ear styles are having 9mm-16mm drivers only..
and for headphones 30mm-40mm is a norm.
and obviously sound quality is a mixture of all.


----------



## koolbluez (May 11, 2008)

Moral of story... go for the reviews online... try gaming forums... cnet.... elsewhere... compare user reviews... check out specs & prices... and come to a conclusion. Simple, aint it...

Of course, it's not size that matters.. as in-ears need not have huge drivers to give the bang... for me, what matters is clarity & db... yup... convenience & style too matters to an extent...

alok... Creative SL 3100 is'nt  available here (as i already mentioned). Only SE2300 avail. (do mention me if u c 3100 elsewhere)

Motorola's snook is small & neat... but i still don't feel it'll gimme my bang-for-buck, my priorities being slightly different 

*BTW... forgot to ask... any wireless headphone users here? *sivarap, soniapatel42, sai_cool

Other choices I came accross in the search are
*www.engadget.com/media/2006/02/Bluetooth_Headset_HBHDS970_2.jpg
Sony Ericsson HBH-DS970 Bluetooth headset: Not completely wireless since you still have those cables dropping down to the Bluetooth-embedded remote, but sound quality rox.

*www.consumer.philips.com/catalog/SH/SHB7100_93_webImage370.jpg
Philips SHB7100 In-ear Bluetooth Headset supports Bluetooth stereo (A2DP) for any support A2DP compatible mobile phones, computers, Bluetooth adapter, MP3 players and so on.


*www.logitech.com/repository/115/jpg/568.1.0.jpg
Logitech FreePulse Wireless Headphones for iPod (didn't check for lappie & N95 usage... but great reviews.. though)

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/02/2-26-07-dr-bt21g.jpg
Sony Bluetooth DR-BT21G wraparound headset: Sporting a behind-the-neck, foldable design, the 63-gram headphones come in black or white motifs, support A2DP, AVRCP, HFP, and HSP protocols, and boast a built-in microphone and control button in the earcup to pull double duty as a handsfree communicator. Aside from the receive / end call button, users can expect to control audio playback functions from the side of their dome and a respectable 11-hour battery life.
*
*www.motorola.com/mot/image/17/17045_MotImage.jpg
*MOTOROLA S9-HD (upcoming): The wireless music experience has been enhanced with an upgraded version of the award-winning MOTOROKR S9, the Motorola S9-HD. Freedom to exercise, move around and commute without wires to tangle or hold you back, is now enhanced with high-definition audio and ear buds that reduce background noise and improve comfort. The S9-HD is the new benchmark of wireless music powered by Bluetooth wireless technology.*


*i.i.com.com/cnwk.1d/sc/32559289-2-440-OVR-1.gif
*The sound quality of the music is great-rich full sound and decent bass.   Other features of the HBS-200 include voice dialing, last number redial, call transfers from the phone to the headset and vice versa, call mute, and a low battery indicator. The HBS-200 has a rated talk time of 8 hours and a rated standby time of 10.4 days.


----------



## girish.g (May 11, 2008)

alok4best said:


> > I am not interested in normal wireless headphones which I guess uses Infrared.So please do not quote them.


wtf normal headphones using infrared


----------



## alok4best (May 11, 2008)

girish.g said:


> wtf normal headphones using infrared



Why are u so excited...
what do u think normal wireless headphones use...
the ones which u get for arnd 1000 bucks.
Most of the wireless headphones available in market use either Radio Frequency (RF) or Infrared (IR) to transmit audio signal.

In Recent years we have started to see Bluetooth Headphones using A2DP profile which enable you to listen hi quality Stereo audio in Wireless mode.
and thats what I said in my original post, that I m looking only for these.


Anyways I have finally decided to go for Motorola HT820 which is available online for a price in range of 3500-5000 rs...Need to find a Motorola dealer in Bangalore to confirm the official price.

I would have loved to go for Creative SE2300 or SL3100, but these two are only headphones, I mean we cant use them as a headset if needed.
and HT820 has received good reviews worldwide..


----------



## koolbluez (May 11, 2008)

wtf.... u bet they r headphones!!! & i got them in a headset search.. so didn't cross-check. I WAS SEARCHING FOR HEADSETS.

alok... gimme a review once u buy it, dude...

And... didja check the list i put b4...


----------



## karmanya (May 11, 2008)

If you want to buy headphones, don't even think twice go straight for a well known brand called sennheiser. 
Official dealerships contrary to popular belief do exist in india, I can give u the no. of the one in delhi if you like.
As for cost, don't worry about it, i picked mine(wired...but u should find a wireless one easily enough) up quite cheaply with a bit of haggling.
*www.sennheisernordic.com/nordic/icm_eng.nsf/root/products_headphones_hi-fi-wireless


----------



## alok4best (May 11, 2008)

koolbluez said:


> wtf.... u bet they r headphones!!! & i got them in a headset search.. so didn't cross-check. I WAS SEARCHING FOR HEADSETS.
> 
> alok... gimme a review once u buy it, dude...
> 
> And... didja check the list i put b4...




Yes, even I didnt Notice that in beginning and thats why was very Excited for Creative, but later realized that, they dont have a MIC. which means there is no headset facility available. .
so I will still have to use my handset to answer calls..



karmanya said:


> If you want to buy headphones, don't even think twice go straight for a well known brand called sennheiser.
> Official dealerships contrary to popular belief do exist in india, I can give u the no. of the one in delhi if you like.
> As for cost, don't worry about it, i picked mine(wired...but u should find a wireless one easily enough) up quite cheaply with a bit of haggling.
> *www.sennheisernordic.com/nordic/icm_eng.nsf/root/products_headphones_hi-fi-wireless




Thanx for ur reply, we all know about Sennheiser and Shure.
But here we are talking of Bluetooth connectivity, where Motorola, Creative ans Zabra are key players.



I have ordered HT820 online from FutureBazaar.com for a price 4900.

I did a bit of roaming around market, went to Ezone and all major mobile stores around Jaynagar, only to find that the concept of STEREO Bluetooth Headphone was quite alien to them.
Called up authorized Moto store in Bangalore which quoted the price at 5500rs for HT820 and 5800 for S9 snook,both Boxed with all accessories. so found better to save some money shopping online.

I have found positive reviews all over Internet about this make, will update u guys with the same once I get hold of it.


----------

